# Rooted OTA (2.11.605.9) Files



## Jrocker23 (Jun 10, 2011)

****UPDATE - 3/12/2012****

If any one needs the latest OTA 2.11.605.9 rooted, here are my links if it helps..

Version 3.0a (MD5 - 98562E11B875FC136D4F393A47F7A47B) - Original Full RUU - Just Rooted & otacerts.zip file renamed to otacerts.bak

http://www.4shared.c...adRock_30a.html

Version 3.1a (MD5 - F44CDB06601E491E016C2486121CAB97) - Rooted, Debloated, Deodexed, zip align + added the following: (see below the link for changes)

http://www.4shared.c...1a_2116059.html

Android OS version : 2.3.4
Device : mecha
Model : ADR6400L
ROM Name : Ginger BreadRock V3.1a 2.11605.9
Rooted (Superuser.apk + su) : YES
Rooted (unsecured boot.img) : YES
BusyBox installed : YES
BusyBox run-parts support : YES
Apps2SD (Apps to EXT) enabled : NO
/data/app enabled : YES
Custom boot animation allowed : YES
Nano text editor installed : YES
Bash shell support : YES
/system/framework is deodexed : YES
/system/app is deodexed : YES
radio.img found : NO
ROM will wipe all data : NO
Otacerts.zip file renamed : YES
Wireless Tether App Incl. : YES
Verizon Bloaware removed : YES (all apps removed now)

Rom should run a little faster and smoother now. Most tweaks were just to make the rom easier to work with on the dev side but it will also work better with the terminal emulator app & the newest wireless tether app is more compatible and has some nice new options in the settings as well.​
If you want to check my work, you can go here http://www.htcthunde...gerbread-leak)/

PM or post here if you have any questions...


----------



## jimmydene84 (Jul 11, 2011)

pm sent


----------



## Marinoid (Aug 27, 2011)

Installed the rooted, debloated, deodexed & ziplign version. Runs fine, but can't say I see much difference, despite the changelog Verizon released.For example, what enhancements to Exchange Mail were made? Anyway, Thanks, am running it as a change of pace.


----------



## nocoast (Oct 17, 2011)

Big question ive got is why is the "rooted only" version 30 mb smaller than the stock 605.9?


----------



## Classicmm (Nov 7, 2011)

Thank you sir, just what I need, another flash fix!


----------



## hrdnhvy (Jun 18, 2011)

Why isnt this posted in the development section? Seriously, if u want a completely stock appearing, verizon debloated fast 2.11.605.9 rom u need to folloing the link to his site & download version 3.1a...


----------

